
Show HN: Buy and sell icons, illustrations and backgrounds for just $1 - sjarahul
http://onedollargraphics.market
======
BartBoch
It is a cool project, but the one thing, that might limit your reach greatly
is domain name (if you end up using long name, use ".com", otherwise the
domain wont get much type-ins).

Also, the title of the website should be, what URL is, so instead of "$1
graphics" it should be "One Dollar Graphics". You can add a logo with "$1" to
reinforce the name in people minds. Until you get traction and many users, you
should stick to coining your name, not using shortcuts, that will confuse
users and may reduce return rate for visitors.

